# When to use AG SRP?



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

*AG Super Resin Polish*

Hello All,

Will hopefully be collecting my new purchase tomorrow from the dealership. It's a 2015 Citroen Grand C4 Picasso, 2015 model, with only 33K on the clock.

Apart from a few scuffs that their body shop has to sort out, the paint is fairly decent. If weather remains like this will hopefully give the car a proper wash and decon in the coming week and then have a true pic of what I will up against.

In my artillery I already have Scholl S20 Black, S40, and S30. I also have some Koch Chemie H8 for any serious defects. An array of pads to cover the entire range.

Now.. coming to my title. As I intend to use AG UHD as my lsp, Is it worth using SRP after polishing to fill any remaining minor defects prior to the lsp?

Or would I be better off with something like EGP or a glaze?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

UHD will sit very nicely over the top of SRP
light coat of srp,, light coat of UHD , doneski


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

saul said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Will hopefully be collecting my new purchase tomorrow from the dealership. It's a 2015 Citroen Grand C4 Picasso, 2015 model, with only 33K on the clock........
> 
> ...


AG SRP would do nicely under their UHD wax.

I wouldn't use EGP and AG themselves don't recommend using both, one of their previous posts said of the 2, the new UHD wax is the better one to use ....

Enjoy your new motor, looking forward to the pictures :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

So we can agree that the wash process will be

2 BM wash
Tar & Fallout removal
Clay Car
1 step polishing S20 Black+purple pad or whatever needs to be done
SRP using CG Blue Hexlogic
UHD


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> AG SRP would do nicely under their UHD wax.
> 
> I wouldn't use EGP and AG themselves don't recommend using both, one of their previous posts said of the 2, the new UHD wax is the better one to use ....
> 
> Enjoy your new motor, looking forward to the pictures :thumb:


It's the newer version I have, never used a AG wax before.

Will definately add some pics to the showroom.:thumb:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Is srp any use after doing a proper correction? Was told ages ago srp is just fillers and not really a good polish


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5479225&postcount=12



Autoglym said:


> SRP does contain abrasives.
> 
> It is a cleanser (in this case defined as something that cleans and removes old polish, wax etc), it does contain fillers (anything that is not polished out with the abrasives is filled) however it is not an acrylic sealant (although that does sound cool)


no real "need" to use a machine to apply SRP , works Very well by hand with almost any applicators inc mf cloths

if you get "dusting" with it thats down to applying too much product


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

If you are doing a proper machine polish and will be using a finishing polish then no need for SRP. It works well to mask swirls an all by hand but is pointless if you've already gone to town on the car with other polishes.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

andy__d said:


> no real "need" to use a machine to apply SRP , works Very well by hand with almost any applicators inc mf cloths


Much better results using SRP by machine.....and that's what it's about isn't, being able to work a product to the best of that products ability .


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Why would you want to use SRP while you have Scholl products to use .


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

trv8 said:


> Why would you want to use SRP while you have Scholl products to use .


I normally add a glaze layer once I have finished polishing down using the scholl products and then a layer of wax.

Thought to use SRP instead of the glaze this time as this is what AG recommend.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

SRP is effectivelly a retail oriented glaze mate using the more sexy term "polish" for people that have no clue what swirls are even if they staring on them.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not just a glaze though. So many people aren't really aware of its properties and i don't mean that in a nasty way. It has some excellent chemical cleaners in it and whilst not really an abrasive alone it can be used as a pad dependant polish should you want a little more bite. The filling properties/glaze effect is very effective but it also contains sealants and can be used stand alone. It's really an AIO but really works best topped with a nice wax or your choice of sealant. A great maintenance product that many try to mimic.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I'll be okay using it with the blue Hexlogic pad. Once it's done will definitely add some photos in the showroom section.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

rtjc said:


> It's not just a glaze though. So many people aren't really aware of its properties and i don't mean that in a nasty way. It has some excellent chemical cleaners in it and whilst not really an abrasive alone it can be used as a pad dependant polish should you want a little more bite. The filling properties/glaze effect is very effective but it also contains sealants and can be used stand alone. It's really an AIO but really works best topped with a nice wax or your choice of sealant. A great maintenance product that many try to mimic.


Indeed. Many moons back DaveKG did a nice right up.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

saul said:


> I normally add a glaze layer once I have finished polishing down using the scholl products and then a layer of wax.
> 
> Thought to use SRP instead of the glaze this time as this is what AG recommend.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


If you used your Scholl products correctly along with the correct choice of pads you say you have, then the surface should be swirl/defect free and therefore no need for glaze or SRP ......just go straight to your LSP, in your case the AG UHD Wax.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

trv8 said:


> If you used your Scholl products correctly along with the correct choice of pads you say you have, then the surface should be swirl/defect free and therefore no need for glaze or SRP ......just go straight to your LSP, in your case the AG UHD Wax.


Glaze used just for extra depth and shine really,nothing else.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

trv8 said:


> If you used your Scholl products correctly along with the correct choice of pads you say you have, then the surface should be swirl/defect free and therefore no need for glaze or SRP ......just go straight to your LSP, in your case the AG UHD Wax.


On the assumption that he achieved 100% correction? Or 95%? 90%? 80%? Maybe you are also assuming that he has enough clear coat to shave off? Or has years upon years of experience plus the time to achieve 90% correction?

Perfectly fine to follow up with a glaze if he wants to. Maybe more people should do that to achieve better results....


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Coming in as a side note, you said the dealership has a few marks and scuffs to correct.....assuming it's having some paintwork done then?? Don't these areas require a few weeks to cure thoroughly before applying any protection??


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Coming in as a side note, you said the dealership has a few marks and scuffs to correct.....assuming it's having some paintwork done then?? Don't these areas require a few weeks to cure thoroughly before applying any protection??


I won't be doing the whole car in one hit. Panel by panel and the ones that had the work done on them will be the last ones doing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------

